# Batman



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

from Micro Scalextric.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Is this a new release? Old release? Something you put together? 

GP


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

buzzinhornet said:


> Is this a new release? Old release? Something you put together?
> 
> GP


It is new, From Hornby, and ties in to the new batman film 'Batman begins'


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

How about a link?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm not a scalextric fan, but a Batmobile is a must have.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

joez870 said:


> How about a link?


No link as yet, these are pre-production shots I was allowed to take as I have a friend in Hornby.

But keep an eye on http://www.goldstarstockists.com/scalextricsets/g1026-batman-begins-scalextric.htm


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

All cars on this site with too high prices.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

satellite1 said:


> All cars on this site with too high prices.


do you know anywhere cheaper?


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> do you know anywhere cheaper?


Scales on epay Germany are cheaper


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I hope they are not "set only" cars. To have a set shipped to the states basically doubles the price.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

22tall said:


> I hope they are not "set only" cars. To have a set shipped to the states basically doubles the price.


I think they will later be available in a twin pack.....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

It'd be interesting to compare that Crown Vic with the new Tomy one...

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

How come I dont see pick up shoe from the batman car? is it a slot car? HO? I thought scaletric only make 1/32 cars? 

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

WesJY said:


> How come I dont see pick up shoe from the batman car? is it a slot car? HO? I thought scaletric only make 1/32 cars?
> 
> Wes


These are pre-production models but the batmobile has all the correct architecture for magnets, braids etc.

Hornby have been making HO cars for years:

http://www.ukslotcars.co.uk/MinicWebPub/micro_all_vehicles.htm


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> No link as yet, these are pre-production shots I was allowed to take as I have a friend in Hornby.


A friend at Hornby huh? Could you pass on to him "we" want more F1 offerings and if he has a conection to any older F1 Micro Scalextric ie: benetton, jodan, sauber, etc I would be very interested.  

GP


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> These are pre-production models but the batmobile has all the correct architecture for magnets, braids etc.
> 
> Hornby have been making HO cars for years:
> 
> http://www.ukslotcars.co.uk/MinicWebPub/micro_all_vehicles.htm


Wow. I never heard of Hornby. All I know is JL, AFX, TYCO, Tjet, Thunderjet, Aurora, Lifelike , etc.. I looked at the website and I dont see any slot car business IN USA selling Hornby? Thanks for the info. This is news to me. 

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I just heard of Hornby for the first time sometime in the past week on another board. Hey Montoya, didn't they buy out another manufacturer's designs? Like Marchon or Micro-Scalex or something?

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wouldn't mind picking up the Vic. Still having a hard time with that wannabe Monster Truck as a Batmobile. The again, I never got past the Barris (or whomever's) one from TV in the 60's. :freak: rr


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

buzzinhornet said:


> A friend at Hornby huh? Could you pass on to him "we" want more F1 offerings and if he has a conection to any older F1 Micro Scalextric ie: benetton, jodan, sauber, etc I would be very interested.
> 
> GP


I have, of course, requested more F1 but the problem is licensing. Just because they make a car in 1/32 does not mean they can make it in 1/64, so the whole process & expense would have to be gone through again. This includes showing the teams approval models throughout the manufacturing process, any one of which can be rejected. Most teams asks for 2 approvals, sometimes 3 (in the case of Ferrari - 4!)

I have taken all the older F1 cars off their hands a couple of weeks back. Most will be bought by the members of my club (the Marchon chassis underneath is VERY quick) but I do now have a couple of Ligiers for sale and will put whatever else is not purchased on ebay at the end of the year......


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> I just heard of Hornby for the first time sometime in the past week on another board. Hey Montoya, didn't they buy out another manufacturer's designs? Like Marchon or Micro-Scalex or something?
> 
> --rick


My info is that they licensed the Marchon MR1 design for a while (re-branded as Micro Scalextric MR1), then bought out Marchon, but soon switched to their own chassis (Micro Scalextric).


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> I have, of course, requested more F1 but the problem is licensing. Just because they make a car in 1/32 does not mean they can make it in 1/64, so the whole process & expense would have to be gone through again. This includes showing the teams approval models throughout the manufacturing process, any one of which can be rejected. Most teams asks for 2 approvals, sometimes 3 (in the case of Ferrari - 4!)
> 
> I have taken all the older F1 cars off their hands a couple of weeks back. Most will be bought by the members of my club (the Marchon chassis underneath is VERY quick) but I do now have a couple of Ligiers for sale and will put whatever else is not purchased on <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> at the end of the year......


Interesing. I didn't know they would have to go through the licensing process all over again for different scales. 

PLEASE let me know if you or anyone in your club wants to sell any F1 Micro Scalextrics...  

GP


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

As I say, I have a couple of Ligiers. Email me if interested.










[email protected]


----------

